# Seismic and Wind Forces: Structural Design Examples, 3rd Edition



## NotYet (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi, my friends.

On page 207 (see attached) Allan said unbalanced vertical force Qb is not required for one-story building or top story of buidings. But I do not see any section regarding this on AISC 341-05. And I remember this exception was being on AISC 341-02 or previous one if I am right.

This is critical issue for one story OCBF or SCBF because this unbalanced vertical force Qb makes huge steel beam size.

Please advise.

Thank you.

Orange County, CA

06_07_2010.pdf


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 7, 2010)

ohsung,

I would have to agree. This is currently not in the code for SCBF.

Don't worry about it too much. I have found a few more errors in the BRBF section of this book.


----------



## Khoanguyen (Aug 2, 2010)

ohsung said:


> Hi, my friends.
> On page 207 (see attached) Allan said unbalanced vertical force Qb is not required for one-story building or top story of buidings. But I do not see any section regarding this on AISC 341-05. And I remember this exception was being on AISC 341-02 or previous one if I am right.
> 
> This is critical issue for one story OCBF or SCBF because this unbalanced vertical force Qb makes huge steel beam size.
> ...


I'm from Viet Nam

Can you send to me some documents about Seismic and Wind Forces more! I need them !

Thanks you so much !

My mail : [email protected]


----------



## mivu (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey all bros!

Would you please to share with me some documents about seismic structural design examples?

Thanks so much!

My email: [email protected]


----------

